# EUREKA, my ship came in !!



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

It's a dreary, wet and cold day in B'ham today,
that was until the post lady arrived.

Jackpot !!

Three, thats right I said Three, interesting looking packages !!!!

Firstly, my booty for winning the smoke ring contest, 
sponsored by, s_vivo (Scott), (The pennies are for a gambling game that dates back to the convicts in the late 1700's !)


















Thank you for this beautiful assortment of Senoritas Scott, and the bit of Aussie lore !! :dude:
I will try not to molest them until there of proper age !!! :spank:

Secondly, my autographed book, "_Journey to Chateau de la Fuente"_and 2-beautiful bonus smokes for early sign up in the troop raffle.
Thank you Dave (Smelvis) for going above and beyond once again !!
( Thats right that is a Teak Tubo !!)









Lastly, a ten pack sampler I picked up from Taboo Cigars
and a few things I tacked on, since there was 20% off ,









What a beautiful day !!!! :whoo::bounce::dance::woohoo::chk


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Great day, indeed! Very cool stuff you have there!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice haul Kym, I hope that you enjoy them all!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

looking good kym!!

i remember when my ship came in...i was at the airport...lol


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like a very beautiful day! Enjoy those Kym!


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

looks like a great haul!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks freeeakin sweeet!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Ya gotta love days like that Kym, enjoy! I'm with Ron though, pic enclosed. LMAO


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Amazing haul!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice Kym....that would make anybodys day brighter!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice pickup's Kym! And I must say... Your display skills are fantastic!:lol: 

Enjoy those smokes my friend.:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You deserve it Kym, a very giving BOTL.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

damn nice day for you indeed! indeed thats one nice triple you got there.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome haul man!:first:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Those are some of the sexiest pictures I've seen in a while.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

That's not just a ship, it's a luxury cruise ship! I'll be over here drooling.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome cigars!


----------

